# Siemens Simatic S7-300  32 x 0,5 A Ausgangskarte Typ SM322,  6ES7 322-1BL00-0AA0  NEU



## Martin L. (29 November 2018)

Hallo Profis,
habe 2 Siemens S7-300 32er Ausgangskarten zu verkaufen, in Original Verpackung versiegelt.
DO 32* DC 24V/0.5A, Firmware Stand 09 von 2018

Bestell-Nr. 6ES7 322-1BL00-0AA0      FS 09

Preis pro Stück inklusiv Versand in Deutschland,    295 €.

Bis dann

Martin L.


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2018)

Meinst Du wirklich "Preis pro Stück" oder für beide zusammen?
Wieviele Jahre Garantie gibst Du bei diesem stattlichen Preis?
Gibt es eine Rechnung oder Verkaufsquittung?
Ist da auch Mehrwertsteuer ausgewiesen?

Harald


----------



## Faceman (29 November 2018)

> Gibt es eine Rechnung oder Verkaufsquittung?
> Ist da auch Mehrwertsteuer ausgewiesen?



Ich habe schon mal so eine Vermutung, wie die Antwort lautet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2018)

Mein Fehler, Sorry


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Der Preis ist tastächlich stattlich. In der Siemens Mall bekomme ich diese günstiger.


Echt jetzt? Bei einem aktuellen Listenpreis von 475,30€ pro Stück musst du dann aber schon einen recht ordentlichen Rabatt bekommen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2018)

> Echt jetzt? Bei einem aktuellen Listenpreis von 475,30€ pro Stück musst  du dann aber schon einen recht ordentlichen Rabatt bekommen.





EDIT:
Ich hatte einen Zahlendreher. Liste 475, EK 355

Sorry


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Du bezahlst 475€ direkt von Siemens inkl. Nachlass?? Wenn du mal bei Völkner schaust, kostet die ohne Nachlass ja nur 364€


Ich sprach vom Listenpreis. Bei Völkner habe ich diese Baugruppe jetzt gerade eben für 503,85€ Brutto gefunden??? Ist mir aber eigentlich auch egal.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2018)

Sorry Onkel, 

ich hatte einen Zahlendreher, siehe #6


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 November 2018)

Die Preise für die 300-er steigen immer steiler an. Die beliebte S7-315-2 PN/DP liegt schon lange deutlich über 2000,-. Von August bis heute ist sie schon wieder um einen Hunni "wertvoller" geworden. Wer also etwas zum Anlegen übrig hat ... ich würde nicht in Glühbirnen investieren  !


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2018)

> Von August bis heute ist sie schon wieder um einen Hunni "wertvoller" geworden.


Das ist eine freundliche Aufforderung zum freiwilligen Wechsel. Glühbirnen sind allerdings auch eine TOP Investition ( gewesen )


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2018)

https://www.sps-service.eu/6ES7322-1BL00-0AA0 
- Neu im Originalkarton mit 12 Monaten Garantie für netto 292,48
- gebraucht geprüft mit 2 Monaten Gewährleistung für netto 182,80

Straßenpreis für private Käufer liegt noch weit drunter

Warum sollte ein "Profi" oder ein privat-Käufer hier 295,- bezahlen? Da müsste schon irgend ein super toller professioneller Service dabei sein ...

Harald


----------



## Martin L. (29 November 2018)

Hallo Profis,

wär meint dass der Preis zu hoch ist, hat schlicht keine Ahnung vom Marktpreis bei Siemens zur Zeit 475,30 Netto!!!

@PN/DP dein Angebot für eine neue Karte von SPS-Service hinkt,  292,48 €  Netto ergibt 348,05 € Brutto plus Versand = wesentlich mehr.

Habe für 295,00 € Brutto inkl Versand angeboten.  (Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. O.K.)  Die Ausgangskarten sind bei Siemens gekauft worden und können, wenn gewünscht mit Rechnung
geliefert werden.


----------



## Faceman (29 November 2018)

> Habe für 295,00 € *Brutto* inkl Versand angeboten.  (Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. O.K.)



Aus #1:


> Preis pro Stück inklusiv Versand in Deutschland,    295 €.



Also ich kann lesen, bin also anscheinend klar im Vorteil. Nur dass brutto habe ich auch nach mehrmaligem lesen nicht gefunden.

Aber gut, das Thema ist wohl eh schon durch


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 November 2018)

Bei Privatverkäufen wird in der Regel der Preis in Brutto angegeben.


----------



## Faceman (29 November 2018)

> Bei Privatverkäufen wird....



Wie ist denn das? Teil über eine Firma netto gekauft und jetzt brutto privat verkauft?
Hört sich gut an.


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2018)

Martin L. schrieb:


> @PN/DP dein Angebot für eine neue Karte von SPS-Service hinkt,  292,48 €  Netto ergibt 348,05 € Brutto plus Versand = wesentlich mehr.
> 
> Habe für 295,00 € Brutto inkl Versand angeboten.  (Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. O.K.)  Die Ausgangskarten sind bei Siemens gekauft worden und können, wenn gewünscht mit Rechnung
> geliefert werden.


Du hast meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet, ob Du Mehrwertsteuer ausweisen kannst. Wenn Du das nicht kannst, dann fallen schon mal Firmen als Käufer weg, weil dann ist Dein jetzt als "_295,00 € Brutto_" bezeichneter Preis für eine Firma als Käufer praktisch Netto, weil sie sich die Mehrwertsteuer dann nicht erstatten lassen kann, und dann ist Deine Karte teurer als die nagelneue Karte mit Garantie und Rechnung von SPS-Service. Ob privat-Käufer bereit sind 295,- € für so eine Karte zu bezahlen bezweifle ich. Meine Frage nach Garantie hast Du auch noch nicht beantwortet.

Wenn Du auf Deiner Rechnung Mehrwertsteuer ausweist (47,10 € je Karte), dann mußt Du die als Umsatzsteuer ans Finanzamt abführen (oder mit Mehrwertsteuer (Vorsteuer) aus Ausgaben verrechnen). Falls die Differenz Deines Netto-Verkaufspreises zu Deinem Netto-Einkaufspreis der Karten ein Plus ergibt, dann ist das einen Gewinn, der auch noch versteuert werden muß ...

Was heißt "_wenn gewünscht mit Rechnung_"? Erstellst Du Rechnungen nur wenn der Käufer das wünscht? Oder willst Du die Einkaufsrechnung von Siemens mitgeben? Verkaufst Du die Karten als Privatperson oder als Firma?

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 November 2018)

Wenn ihr bei e-Bay oder Amazon irgend etwas kauft oder ersteigert, fangt ihr dann auch solche Diskussionen an? Das ist ja schlimm mit euch.

Harald, was denkst du, wer derartige Baugruppen bei Völkner, Conrad etc. für >500,- (Brutto) kauft?


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Harald, was denkst du, wer derartige Baugruppen bei Völkner, Conrad etc. für >500,- (Brutto) kauft?


Bei Völkner, Conrad etc. erhält man eine ordentliche Rechnung und gesetzliche Garantie/Gewährleistung 2 Jahre.
Der Verkäufer hier drückt sich um eindeutige Angaben dazu und beantwortet auch die Nachfrage nicht - ich vermute er will die Teile als "privat zu privat unter Ausschluß jeglicher Gewährleistung" mit unklarer Herkunft verkaufen. Für so eine Lotterie mit privatem Geld ist der Preis (zumindest für mich) zu hoch. Wenn er die Teile ganz gesetzeskonform mit allen Käufer-Rechten verkaufen will warum schreibt er das dann nicht?

Harald


----------



## Faceman (29 November 2018)

Ja, ist halt auch schon recht auffällig. Teure Siemens Teile von 2018, original verpackt und dann privat zu verkaufen.

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt.


----------



## Martin L. (30 November 2018)

Hallo Profis, 
vorab wollte nur 2 neue Siemens 32er Ausgangskarten verkaufen, aber was hier von einigen Usern ein Hype gemacht wird und man sofort von einem User in eine Ecke gestellt
wird mit "unklarer Herkunft" .  Habe eingangs erwähnt Original von Siemens bezogen!!!
Ausserdem sollte jedem klar sein, auf einem Privatportal (in jedem Supermarkt bezahlt man auch immer Bruttopreise)  Brutto Preise angeboten werden.

Kurz etwas zu meiner Vita, besitze seit 22 Jahren eine Firma für Automatisierungstechnik, mit 12 Mitarbeitern und stellle nur "ordentliche Rechnungen" aus. 

@Onkel Dagobert, Danke für deine richtige Einschätzung.


----------



## PN/DP (30 November 2018)

@Martin L.
Machst Du das öfters, daß Du privat bei Siemens SPS-Teile kaufst und kurz danach unbenutzt zum halben Preis wieder privat verkaufst? 

Magst Du noch meine Frage beantworten, wie Du Dir das mit der Garantie für Deine Teile vorstellst?

Harald


----------



## Captain Future (30 November 2018)

Harald warum sollte er Garantie geben ???? Es ist ein Verkauf von Privat -> an Privat.

@Martin



Martin L. schrieb:


> Kurz etwas zu meiner Vita, besitze seit 22 Jahren eine Firma für Automatisierungstechnik, mit 12 Mitarbeitern und stellle nur "ordentliche Rechnungen" aus.



Das ist eine wirklich dumme Antwort. 
Jetzt weiß doch jeder das du Material über die Firma kaufst und "unter der Hand" mal schnell privat verkaufst.... nennt man auch Schwarzgeld
Könnte aber auch sein das Du dir selber eine ordentliche Rechnung schreibst. Das macht aber keiner, weil das ja nichts bringt. 


​


----------



## PN/DP (30 November 2018)

Martin L. schrieb:


> wär meint dass der Preis zu hoch ist, hat schlicht keine Ahnung vom Marktpreis bei Siemens zur Zeit 475,30 Netto!!!


Der Preis den man bei Siemens zahlen soll ist nicht der "Marktpreis" für private Käufer. Die werden erstmal bei eBay und Co. vergleichen. Und da erscheint Deine Preisvorstellung für nagelneue Teile unrealistisch teuer. Bei der Qualität der Siemens-Baugruppen werden private Käufer wohl auch gerne gebrauchte Teile kaufen, besonders wenn man für den Preis einer Deiner neuen Karten 5 gebrauchte kaufen kann.

Firmen als Käufer kommen bei Deinem hohen Preis und Deinem Auftreten hier inkl. hartnäckigem nicht beantworten von Fragen zu Mehrwertsteuer und Garantie wohl auch nicht mehr in Frage



Martin L. schrieb:


> aber was hier von einigen Usern ein Hype gemacht wird


Was denn für ein Hype? Ich habe doch lediglich zu verstehen gegeben, daß mir Deine Preisvorstellung als unrealistisch teuer vorkommt (und Vergleichspreise belegt) und Dir ein paar einfache Fragen gestellt - warum kannst Du die Fragen nicht einfach beantworten, anstatt Dich durch Dein eigenes Auftreten selber in schlechtes Licht zu stellen?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (30 November 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Harald warum sollte er Garantie geben ???? Es ist ein Verkauf von Privat -> an Privat.


Weil er auch als Privatverkäufer eine gesetzliche Gewährleistungspflicht von 2 Jahren hat, wenn er sie nicht wirksam ausschließt. Bis jetzt hat er das nicht getan und auch nicht meine diesbezüglichen Nachfragen beantwortet. Übrigens hat er auch noch nicht eindeutig geschrieben daß das ein Privatverkauf sein soll (wir gehen aber alle davon aus).




Captain Future schrieb:


> 691,56 € netto - 131,39 € MwSt. = 560,17 € (neuer EK)


 Was meinst Du - ob das Finanzamt mit dieser Berechnung einverstanden ist, wo 2x die Vorsteuer abgezogen wird?

Bevor Du von Deinem Beitrag die Hälfte wieder gelöscht hast, hattest Du auch noch geschrieben, M. könne die Teile ohne Verlust für ca. 280,- € verkaufen. Das war auch falsch gerechnet, ich kann es Dir nur nicht mehr zitieren.

So sieht die einfache Rechnung aus:
M. möchte für 2x 295,- = 590,- € "brutto" verkaufen
Damit er als Privatmann bei dem Verkauf keinen Verlust macht, muß ihm die Firma die Teile für höchstens 590,- € verkaufen/überlassen, inklusive MwSt! Die Firma darf (besonders an private Endkunden) nicht ohne Mehrwertsteuer verkaufen, sie muß in der Rechnung MwSt ausweisen und die MwSt als Umsatzsteuer an das Finanzamt abführen. Die höchstens 590,- € setzen sich also zusammen aus 495,80 netto + 94,20 MwSt (die ans Finanzamt gehen)

Die Firma hätte also 691,56 € im Einkauf bezahlt und vom Verkauf an den privaten Herrn M. 495,80 € übrig behalten - das sind 195,76 € Verlust für die Firma (wenn für den Vorgang eine Rechnung geschrieben wurde) oder 691,56 € netto + 131,40 € Umsatzsteuer Verlust, wenn die Firma die Karten an Herrn M. kostenfrei als Sachspende/Privat-Entnahme abgegeben hat. Ich glaube nicht, daß M. die Teile ganz ohne Aufschlag privat weiterverkauft für den Preis den er evtl. an seine Firma gezahlt hat (dann stünde einem privaten Null-Geschäft ein Verlust der Firma von ca. 200 € gegenüber), ich gehe mal eher von der kostenfreien Privat-Entnahme aus.

Selbstverständlich wird die Firma den Vorgang ordnungsgemäß buchen und M. wird die Privat-Entnahme ordnungsgemäß in seiner Einkommensteuer-Erklärung angeben und Einkommensteuer drauf zahlen, ich schätze mal ca 240 € (ca. 35%). Da ergäbe sich dann dieses Bild: Bei dem Verkauf der Privat-Entnahme für 590 € "brutto" hat Herr M. privat 350 € verdient und die Firma hat einen Verlust von ca. 823 € gemacht, es wurden dabei 473 € verbrannt. Was hat das für einen Sinn? Wozu macht man solche umständlichen Verlustgeschäfte? Warum verkauft die Firma die Teile dann nicht selber zum lukrativen "Marktpreis" sondern macht absichtlich Verluste?

Die ganze Sache rechnet sich doch nur für Einen, wenn dabei jemand anders beschixxen wird.

Harald


----------



## Captain Future (30 November 2018)

Deshalb lieber Harald habe ich es gelöscht..... weil ein Denkfehler darin war..... ist mir sogar alleine aufgefallen :grin:

Aber so wird es gemacht.... mehr Einkaufen und den Rest unter der Hand verkaufen.
Senk auf alle Fälle den Gewinn, die Gewerbesteuer und der Erlös ist sofort Netto in der Tasche.

Rechnung schreibt da keiner und er als Inhaber bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Captain Future (30 November 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Was hat das für einen Sinn? Wozu macht man solche umständlichen Verlustgeschäfte? Warum verkauft die Firma die Teile dann nicht selber zum lukrativen "Marktpreis" sondern macht absichtlich Verluste?
> 
> Harald




Das ist ganz einfach .....

Wenn man als Inhaber sich gerne mal 5000 Euro aus der Firma nehmen will muß man dafür Steuern zahlen.
Bei Steuerklasse 1 wäre der Butto eine schöne wesentlich höhere Summe ca. 8000 Euro schätze ich mal.

Also Material über Firma gekauft was über das Jahr gesehen bei der Menge an Projekten untergeht und Privat
verkaufen.


----------

